# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Telenovela "Njerez dhe fate"

## ICE

C'mendoni per telenovelen e pare shqipetare "Njerez dhe Fate'' 
Lini mendimi tuaj 

|ICE|

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

1 nga telenovelat me te bukura qe kam pare noihere ne shqip. Ishte llahtar fare. kuptimi dhe njerzit ne film e lunin shume bukur.
po vetem 10 seri kane dale, sikur thane do dalin te tjera apo jo?

----------


## ICE

Po kam nji nga producentet ne lagje dhe me ka thene qe nga shtatori do te filloje prap !

|ICE| {me telekomande ne dore} :ngerdheshje:

----------


## cristal

Telenovela shqipetare eshte nje nga telenovelat me te mira ne bote per mendimin tim sepse eshte shume reale.........ice ishallah eshte e vertete

----------


## ICE

Nuk e di tani me sa me kane thene nga shtatori di filloje !!!
Do zoti !!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Ice Telenovela "Njerez dhe fate" ishte me te vertete fantastike! Nje histori e bukur e nderthurur me komiken, sarkazmen, tragjedine dhe dashurine. Me ka pelqyer shume, dhe shpresoj qe te dalin dhe serit e tjera!
Mirupafshim, ia kalofshi mire. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## karamelja

Ka ndonje website qe ta gjesh kete telenovele?Do me pelqente ta shikoja edhe une.As nuk e dija fare se kishte dale telenovele shqiptare.Keshtu eshte kur je ne USA.
Ciao!!

----------


## Ema

Dhe mua me ka pelqyer jashte mase ajo telenovele. Ishim mesuar te shihnim vetem ato te huajat ne fillim Italiane e tani Angleze po ajo Shqipe ishte vertete e realizuar bukur dhe tema ishte reale prekese. 
Mezi po pres te shikoj vazhdimin e saj.

----------


## ICE

Nuk di per nedonji vend ne web qe te kete ke te telenovele por eshte ne shitje me seri neper videoteka !

----------


## bela852001

ICE te te them njelajm te mire.Telenovela eshte ne shitje ne videoteke e ku ta duash ti.
Eshte nje telenovele sh e bukur tregon nje realitet te hidhur por te vertet shqiptare,dhe shpresojme qe do ta shohim se shpejti pjesen tjeter.Por me sa di une telenovela eshte nderprere per arsye se nuk kane patur fonde dhe kushte......

----------


## KinG_MousE

Po meqenese do filloi ne shtator do ti japi prap serite qe nga seria e pare apo do filloi atje ku e ka lene, se ka shume kohe qe nuk e kemi pare dhe e kemi haruar.

----------


## florjola

PO edhe mua me ka pelqyer shume ajo telenovel 
ishte shume me kuptim,edhe tamam ne kohrat qe
jetojme ne.ika tani mirupafshim te gjitheve edhe ishalla
nxjerrin pjeset e tjera te asaj telenovele.

byeeeeeeeeeeeee.

----------


## ICE

Nuk e di nese kur te fillojserisht do te mund ta shohim nga fillimi !!
Po per mendimin tim edhe sikur mos te filloj nga e para prap e bukur do ngelet !

----------


## BUJAR

Ato jane perralla se telenovela nuk fillon me se radio televizjoni nuk ka leke.Per te qen ishte shume e bukur,se tregonte ter gjithe realitetin e hidhur qe po kalon shoqeria Shqiptare ne nje periudh tranzicjoni.Per ty karamelja qe kerkon ta shohesh telenovelen ketu ne detroit michigan jane disa shqiptare qe merren me shitje dhe kthim kasetash dhe une mun te ndimoj ta gjesh ate kaset.BYeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## BlondiE_18

une e bleva kur shkova kete vit ne shqiperi...i bukur ishte por te them te drejten pak i ekzagjeruar....

----------


## tironce85al

e adhuroj mgjs ca si shume ane negative mgjs eshte jeta e perditshme dhe gjera te perditshme qe ne ndeshemi me to por nuk besoj se mund te ndodhin te tera ne te njejten shtepi gjithesesi ultra dhe realizim fantastik do doja shume shume te ishte online ketu 
bye

----------


## peshkatari

Ne nje interviste qe kam pare Ruzhdi Pulahen, ka thene se per te bere nje telenovele eshte e veshtire sepse ajo ecen gjithe kohen dhe ti duhet te besh tekst pra te intrigosh ngjarje dhe personazhe gjithe kohen, dhe per momentin ai u ndje i lodhur dhe nuk vazhdonte dote pa nje pushim te vogel. Bile ju be nje pyetje per leke dhe Ruzhdiu tha se sa para kishte mare me ate telenovele nuk kishte mare ne jeten e vete me te gjithe dramat dhe shkrimet qe kishte bere. Keshtu qe nuk ishte problemi i parave por i autorit per te vazhduar zhvillimin e ngjarjeve dhe pastaj problemet per realizimine tij, te cilat nuk jane te vogla per ata qe po realizojne nje telenovele per here te pare. Ndersa per te filluar do te filloje keto dite sepse e kam pare ne reklame. Ndersa per pjesen e pare nuk thote gje.

----------


## BlondiE_18

Kur shkova ne Shqiperi pash telenovelen "njerez dhe fate"....per mendimin tim ishte shume i ekzagjeruar megjithse the main idea ishte taman realiteti i hidhur qe po vuan shqiperia ne keto periudha....

Ju c'mendoni per kete telenovele????

----------


## Estella

Me pelqeu, dukej teper reale.

----------


## twist

une me thene te drejten nuk e kam pare asnjehere (biles edhe nuk kam degjuar per kete telenovele) se nuk kam pasur asnjehere mundesi te shkoj ne Albania por do shkoj per vit te ri kshq do mundohem ta shikoj dhe shpresoj qe te me leje mbresa (hopefully)....telenovele shqipetare hehehehe..lol

----------

